# Fishing Workshop - Casting Techniques



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Fishing Workshop - Casting Techniques -Cancelled*

Prince Georges Community College

Largo Campus

March 13, 2004

Cancelled


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*$25*

LR, that sounds like a good value!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*It is!*

Hi Ralph!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*on the cheap!*

hi richard, hope all is well at home. 
your seminar sounds like a good place for some newbies to get a comprehensive overview of distance casting (on the cheap). and even guys with a couple of years of distance casting experience, like me, could benefit. i gotta tell ya i have always been impressed with the effectiveness of your coaching style and the ease in which you demonstrate the cast. have fun dude!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Richard,

Do you think Chita would fit into your target market?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Anthony,

All are welcome!


----------



## Seafox (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like a great opportunity, but it is a little too far from Virginia Beach. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Seafox",

I will see if it is possible to do something closer to the Virginia Beach casters.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hi richard. i got it, and thanks. i see that ralph and anthony are out of hibenation. make sure your fan is in good working condition as something will soon be hitting it.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Bill,

I'm trying to behave for 04.
Don't forget about our striper trip.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

anthony. don't be too good. we enjoy your quips. i'll let you know when they get here. that's if anything is left after the carolina netters get thru.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Next Saturday - 13 March 2004*

Fishing Workshop - Casting Techniques 

Prince Georges Community College

Largo Campus

March 13, 2004


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Anthony,

Is there any places left on this 'Stripper' trip - sound like fun


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

comon andy. stripers not strippers. course there could be good catches with both.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

What time is this and registration?


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Long caster, a couple questions came up for the event

Payment options (e.g. cash, check, MO)
Preferred tackle (e.g. rod length, lead weight/kind, line weight,etc)
exact location in the campus?

Please advise


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Led*

There is always room for you. I'm working on adding a new vehicle to the Remedial Group fleet. Once I get it, I'll have to take it to Hatteras. You want shotgun?

FYI - I chase both stripers and strippers.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

ahhh! the good old days.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I did my best Bill, I just couldn't resist. Back to rehab I go.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*BigJeff823*

The "Fishing Workshop - Casting Techniques" will be:

This Saturday

10:00 am to 1:00 pm

Try to pre-register when possible at the school with check, credit card or cash.

These are phone numbers that may help.

301-322-0159

301-322-0797

Please Note:

Without pre-registration by this Friday, there will not be any class.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Flounda*

If you are able to pre-register at the school, then you can pay by check, credit card, or cash.

Please Note:
Without pre-registration by Friday, there will not be a "Fishing Workshop".

Bring the equipment that you want to use or learn on. I will critique equipment at the "Fishing Workshop".

I requested a room that had access to the outside, but as of this date, I do not know the classroom assignment.

Prince George's Community College is located at: 
301 Largo Road, Largo, Maryland 20774-2199

This is a link to mapquest:

http://www.pgcc.edu/directions.html


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Fishing Workshop Registration*

Please Note:
Without pre-registration by Friday, there will not be a "Fishing Workshop".

Prince George's Community College is located at: 
301 Largo Road, Largo, Maryland 20774-2199

This is a link to mapquest:

http://www.pgcc.edu/directions.html


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Registration Cost Update*

Prince George's Resident $32.00

Other Maryland Resident $37.00

D.C. Resident $42.00

Out Of State Resident $42.00


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Fishing Workshop - Casting Techniques -Cancelled*

Prince Georges Community College

Largo Campus

March 13, 2004

Cancelled


----------

